

Ask HN: What's the YC startup that detects motion changes in video? - jonallanharper


======
jonallanharper
I remember seeing a YC startup a while back that allows a user to analyze a
long video recording and find the points in the movie where motion was
detected. Does anybody recall the name of that startup? Thanks in advance.

------
pclark
HilightCam

~~~
jonallanharper
That's it. Thank you!

